# Attempting to Authenticate



## Fearthehunter (Aug 30, 2010)

After an extensive search on Google and various threads about this even in this forum, I still can't understand most of the tech-speak about what to do, so the next best thing was to register and make my own thread in order to get some help. Spare me if I make a stupid mistake, but i'm not very tech-savvy. 
Basically i've just got a new Sony Vaio and i'm running Windows 7 on it, yet when trying to connect to the wireless internet it just gets stuck at Attempting to Authenticate. My old laptop, which also runs on the same wireless, works perfectly fine though. I'm unsure of how to fix this, any help at all would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i will move to networking 
Is the wireless switched on - some sony have a switch at the front of the laptops to switch on/off - otherwise they use a FN and a F key - whats the exact model

If your wireless is security enabled - are you sure you are using the correct key ?

would you also do this

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {ipconfig /all} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here
We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results here
-> Start 
-> _(XP - enter the following in the RUN box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*
-> _(Vista or Windows 7 - enter the following in the Search box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*

A black box will appear on the screen - 
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy

then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector} Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
Then run the program 
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Fearthehunter (Aug 30, 2010)

Yes, I have the button, it is switched on. And I am using the correct key because if the password is incorrect, it usually says it is. I'll paste the rest now.

Since I don't know how to send the information to this computer with no internet, i'll just type it out for the time being.

Windows IP Configuration
Host name: majors-VAIO
Primary Dns Suffix:
Node Type: Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled: No
WINS Proxy Enabled: No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Media State: Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix:
Description: Atheros AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address: 78-DD-08-DF-B3-F3
DHCP Enabled: Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled: Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Media State: Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix: 
Description: Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address: 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled: No
Autoconfiguration Enabled: Yes

And I don't know how i'll install that other thing with no internet on the computer. :\


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you not copy using, a flash drive, or with a CDRW

try removing the wireless profile - see below 
try a tcp/ip reset

Is there an Ethernet entry on the ipconfig /all?
I was going to suggest connecting by cable and see if that works

have a look in device manager

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {Device Manager} *
Post back the results in device manager
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager

*network adaptors,* click on the + > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X

post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Wireless Profiles*
http://mgmcc.forumotion.net/networking-tutorials-f17/removing-an-existing-wireless-profile-t109.htm
*- Vista/Windows7:*
http://www.tp-link.com/support/showfaq.asp?id=214
- delete the wireless profiles
Start> control Panel> classic view> network and sharing center> manage wireless networks

Delete the profiles
you will then have to enter the wireless security key for any networks you connect to
--

*Wireless Profiles*
http://mgmcc.forumotion.net/networking-tutorials-f17/removing-an-existing-wireless-profile-t109.htm
*- XP*
http://www.tp-link.com/support/showfaq.asp?id=186
- delete the preferred networks
start> control panel> network connections> right click on the wireless connection> listed wireless networks tab in the preferred network list click on each one and - remove button

you will then have to enter the wireless security key for any networks you connect to
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7. *

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* for the following commands._

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------

